# 2009 All GTO Track Day - Web Exclusive!



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a story about members of our Autoguide.com sister site LS1GTO.com on High Performance Pontiac.



> *2009 All GTO Track Day - Web Exclusive!*
> _Goats gather for a good time._
> By Kevin DiOssi, Photography by Kevin DiOssi
> 
> ...


Rest of the story->High Performance Pontiac.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anybody know what that "new late model GTO ET record set by Mick Barger in his 2004 Twin-Turbo GTO" is??


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Tri-Power said:


> Does anybody know what that "new late model GTO ET record set by Mick Barger in his 2004 Twin-Turbo GTO" is??


looks like 9.02 @ 155

LS1GTO.com Forums - *** Official Results ***

I got the speed off his signature in another thread


----------

